# Marketplace?



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

I don’t know how to access Marketplace. I’ve seen posts which mention a triangle. I don’t see this icon. Is it hidden under a pad up? Would some kindly soul please show me how to get to the Marketplace? 😕


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

Does this link work for you?


----------



## mishmellow (Aug 2, 2014)

Contact an administrator. Looks like you have the number of posts and length of time to have access to the marketplace. They can grant you access.


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

mishmellow said:


> Contact an administrator. Looks like you have the number of posts and length of time to have access to the marketplace. They can grant you access.


Did that.


----------



## AddictedToSax (Aug 18, 2007)

mmichel said:


> Does this link work for you?


Worked for me.


----------



## mmichel (Oct 1, 2006)

AddictedToSax said:


> Worked for me.


I figured it would for most members who meet the 6 month/50 post requirement. It was just my way of troubleshooting whether the OP's issue was with administrative access (in which case the link shouldn't work) or with finding the Marketplace (in which case it should). The OP's initial post doesn't make this clear.


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

AddictedToSax said:


> Worked for me.





AddictedToSax said:


> Worked for me.


Magic! Where can I find “this link”, or must I always come back to this post? I did contact the admin. but all they can tell me is I qualify.


----------



## J-Moen (Mar 9, 2009)

On the overview of all the forums. Scroll through the first two sections (The SOTW Forum & SOTW Content). 

The section is called classifieds, you can find it at this link of you still can't find it with those instructions. It just takes some scrolling down from the main page though.









Sax on the Web Forum







www.saxontheweb.net


----------



## sandster (Dec 29, 2009)

J-Moen said:


> View attachment 113849
> 
> 
> On the overview of all the forums. Scroll through the first two sections (The SOTW Forum & SOTW Content).
> ...





J-Moen said:


> View attachment 113849
> 
> 
> On the overview of all the forums. Scroll through the first two sections (The SOTW Forum & SOTW Content).
> ...


A BIG THANK YOU from an aged, foggy, NON TECH old guy!!


----------

